# beamswork or green element led, anyone own them?



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying one of these units to supplement my t5s to add shimmer. Anyone here have either of these products and can tell me what its like, ie : colour, spread, reliability, and spot light effect. This will be on my 65 gallon 24" tall and at the front with the 6x t5 behind it.


----------



## cbarr (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought a 2-pack of 36" Beamswork LEDs about 3 months ago and ended up using them exclusively on my 65 gallon reef. The blue LEDs do tend to 'spot' a little, but they are very nice fixtures. Made my T5's look dull. Coral is thriving.

I got mine from an eBay store... http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2-Pack-LED-3...ltDomain_0&hash=item43b1a85f63#ht_1626wt_1037

Hope this helps


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, any pics of your tank with lights running?


----------



## cbarr (Sep 4, 2012)

I will try to get some for you tonight


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I got 2, 24-30" fixtures... really like them, great light. They don't get overly hot and are a very sleek and easy to use design.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

the beamswork look like a marineland knock off


----------

